# Mips 2017



## melgulledge (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello Fellow Coders, 
I am new to this discussion, and I was needing some feedback. Okay, I understand what MIPS is and how it works, but my questions is... How do you report? and How do you find out what measures there are? 
Is this going to be something that is released 2017? I have done PQRS in the past, so that is familiar to me. 
I would greatly appreciate any assistance with this. 
Thanks 
Melissa Gulledge, CMA


----------



## JEYCPC (Oct 13, 2016)

I would suggest you look around the CMS website:  https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Quality-Initiatives-Patient-Assessment-Instruments/Value-Based-Programs/MACRA-MIPS-and-APMs/MACRA-MIPS-and-APMs.html 

I also found this: http://http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/advocacy/topics/medicare-merit-based-incentive-program.page  on the AMA site.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Nov 5, 2016)

If you've done PQRS you're in great shape. Providers only need to successfully report one measure next year if they want to avoid the pay cut in 2019.

I would look here for details on the final rule, measures for 2017, etc: https://qpp.cms.gov/. 

I haven't looked for it yet, but I don't think CMS has released the measures specifications for 2017.


----------



## sherryk1968 (Jan 31, 2017)

*All carriers?*

Is anyone else reporting these for all carriers, and not just Medicare?


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 3, 2017)

sherryk1968 said:


> Is anyone else reporting these for all carriers, and not just Medicare?



I'm not aware of any other payers accepting MIPS reporting; however, you will report data for ALL patients to Medicare, just as you did with Meaningful Use, if you participated in MU.


----------



## cindy_b (Jun 23, 2017)

*Need help also*

I am so glad you posted this question on this site.  I have been on the phone with Medicare and read all I can, and I still can't figure out how to report.  I have not done PQRS or any of the others and we are not on electronic medical records. I am completely in the dark.    We have four physicians in our office.  I am a coder, so am I supposed to do this or is my office manager?   Any input would be greatly appreciated.  
Thank you,
Cindy Chalk, CPC


----------



## EmilyD (Aug 10, 2017)

*Macra / mips*

I also have been doing a ton of research and CMS has alot of information - fact sheets, pdf presentations, training videos, webinars.  But there is nothing about the actual coding/reporting on claims.  I have googled different phrases hoping to find something concrete or resourceful.

I know it's similar to PQRS as it requires a numerator & denominator (eligible CPT and Category II code with one of the 4 modifiers).  But I've also seen some examples of using additional G-HCPCS codes and specific ICD-10 codes.

It seems a lot more complicated and the measures list on CMS doesn't specify the actual codes assigned with it.

Any additional help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## cindy_b (Aug 17, 2017)

I am asking the same question.  How do you report?  We are not on electronic medical records, so we will be doing administrative claims.  But I don't understand how to arrive at the measures and how to report them.  I have been all over the CMS website and cannot make sense out of how to do this.  

Cindy Chalk, CPC


----------



## cindy_b (Sep 6, 2017)

*Mips*

This message is for Emily who asked a question above my last one.  I finally called Medicare and they instructed me to call Medicare Quality Net - they are there to help with MIPS questions and are extremely helpful.  I spoke with one girl that actually walked me through how to report via claims.  Their number is 1-866-288-8912.  They have numerous people there that can help.  I just told them I was having a mental block and had no idea how to even get started.  As I said they walked me through it and showed me what to download and how to pick measures and much more valuable information.  I hope this helps you.

Cindy Chalk


----------



## jveronick (Sep 26, 2017)

Cindy:

Thanks for the information about who to call and how helpful they are. However, I was wondering if they answered the question for you of whether or not G codes must be reported, as asked earlier by Emily D:
"I know it's similar to PQRS as it requires a numerator & denominator (eligible CPT and Category II code with one of the 4 modifiers). But I've also seen some examples of using additional G-HCPCS codes and specific ICD-10 codes."


----------



## Mohamedsaad.Hasan (Dec 19, 2017)

*Macra*



EmilyD said:


> I also have been doing a ton of research and CMS has alot of information - fact sheets, pdf presentations, training videos, webinars.  But there is nothing about the actual coding/reporting on claims.  I have googled different phrases hoping to find something concrete or resourceful.
> 
> I know it's similar to PQRS as it requires a numerator & denominator (eligible CPT and Category II code with one of the 4 modifiers).  But I've also seen some examples of using additional G-HCPCS codes and specific ICD-10 codes.
> 
> ...



Hi all, I have done research in the CMS website and now finally figured out what MACRA is all about. Can someone please assist me with the code ranges which are used in MIPS.


----------



## MaryAnnEvans (Jan 17, 2018)

*MIPS Reporting*

There is more to MIPS than just quality reporting.  However, for the sake of replying to this thread you should go to qpp.cms.gov (it works better if you use Chrome).  When you get there, look to the far right hand side - you will see a tab labeled Sign In.  That is where you go to report.  However, this is actually the CMS Portal which is used for a lot of things, not just MIPS reporting.  You will need your EIDM signon and password.  

Once you get into the CMS portal to report you will have needed your electronic health records to have created a QRDA 3 file which can then be uploaded.  

Do you need more information?


----------

